# Windows 7 compatible software?



## ZetBet (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello guys  I installed the new Windows 7 and now I'm installing software...

Firefox, Mil Shield, Lavalys Everest - these remarkable programs are already on my Windows 7 32bit and Windows 7 64bit systems. Did you have some install problems with your favorite programs?


----------



## andrewsmc (Aug 10, 2009)

im curious too. What about games and apps, Is it just like vista? HALP


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 10, 2009)

From what I have seen, anything that works in Vista works in 7.


----------



## ZetBet (Aug 10, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> From what I have seen, anything that works in Vista works in 7.




I'm not agree with you. There are many programs that don't work on Windows 7, I already saw that. Even still there are many programs that do not work on Vista.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 10, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> From what I have seen, anything that works in Vista works in 7.



made this way. Any program that u can run in vista will work fine


----------



## ZetBet (Aug 10, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> made this way. Any program that u can run in vista will work fine



Did you make any test of software in Windows 7? I did and the result wasn't fine - some programs had errors in the install process, others has been installed but then some of their options didn't work. Still, the perfectly working programs on Windows 7 are a small number


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 10, 2009)

Ive used Vista in the RC stages as well as 7. From the programs that I use, if it works in Vista it works in 7. 

What programs are you using that have issues?


----------



## ZetBet (Aug 10, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ive used Vista in the RC stages as well as 7. From the programs that I use, if it works in Vista it works in 7.
> 
> What programs are you using that have issues?



Lets see:

CCleaner
Picasa
WinDVD
PowerDVD
FarCry
Daemon Tool
Nero
Google Chrome and so on


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 10, 2009)

i had far cry working nice just update it to the AMD 64bit patch if running win7 64bit, the first time the game loads takes a long long time i almost thought me pc had crashed but after that it works fine, had the odd crash but nothing to make the game unplayable.

ccleaner works good for me to had no problems with that, daemon tools moans that it has probs but has worked fine since i told it to install anyway.

can't realy say i personly use anything yet that hasen't worked.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2009)

ZetBet said:


> Lets see:
> 
> CCleaner
> Picasa
> ...



CCleaner - works here
Picasa
WinDVD
PowerDVD - works here
FarCry
Daemon Tool - works here
Nero - works here
Google Chrome - works here

Stop googling for outdated posts, and test them yourself with the latest versions.


----------



## ZetBet (Aug 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> CCleaner - works here
> Picasa
> WinDVD
> PowerDVD - works here
> ...



I do not googling, definitely! I made these tests and others also and use the latest version of these programs.


----------



## ZetBet (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe there are conflicts between the programs I've installed on my both Windows 7.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

If a program doesn't work correctly, right click on the shortcut, and run them in compatibility mode for Vista SP2 or XP SP3.  Once you know that trick, there are *very* few programs that don't work with Windows 7.


----------



## ZetBet (Aug 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> If a program doesn't work correctly, right click on the shortcut, and run them in compatibility mode for Vista SP2 or XP SP3.  Once you know that trick, there are *very* few programs that don't work with Windows 7.



This shortcut is absolutely useless for the system and security programs because they dig deeply in the operation system and if they not compatible with Windows 7, this system is running them only in virtual work regime. Then these programs actually don't work, you only can install and open them in Windows 7.


----------



## ZetBet (Aug 10, 2009)

I know that trick and it is workable, yes I agree with it. But there is lots of programs that perform system work and if their company did not make that compatibility, then these programs don't work on Windows 7.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Any programs that don't work yet will be working soon.  The Release to Manufacturing version of Windows 7 has been released, and everybody is doing everything that they can to push out Windows 7 compatible software before the release.  No that fix doesn't work for everything, but it helps for some stuff.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Aug 10, 2009)

I've got a number of games installed on Windows 7 64 Bit, Anno 1404, Fallout 3, Far Cry 2, Flight Simulator X, GRID, Left 4 Dead, Neverwinter Nights 2, Plants Vs Zombies, Red Alert 3, Sims 3, Street Fighter IV, The Last Remnant, Trine and Warcraft III. All of them installed and worked perfectly without any need for tweaking. They all run fine too. There really aren't any major compatibility issues that I'm aware of.


----------



## ZetBet (Aug 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Any programs that don't work yet will be working soon.  The Release to Manufacturing version of Windows 7 has been released, and everybody is doing everything that they can to push out Windows 7 compatible software before the release.  No that fix doesn't work for everything, but it helps for some stuff.



Yes, probably you're right


----------



## ZetBet (Aug 10, 2009)

OrbitzXT said:


> I've got a number of games installed on Windows 7 64 Bit, Anno 1404, Fallout 3, Far Cry 2, Flight Simulator X, GRID, Left 4 Dead, Neverwinter Nights 2, Plants Vs Zombies, Red Alert 3, Sims 3, Street Fighter IV, The Last Remnant, Trine and Warcraft III. All of them installed and worked perfectly without any need for tweaking. They all run fine too. There really aren't any major compatibility issues that I'm aware of.



Fallout 3? Really? This is one of my favorite games. Right away I will try it on Windows 32bit.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

ZetBet, please be aware of the Edit button on your posts.  Don't double post please.  You can also Multi-Quote people so you can reply to multiple quotes in one post.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Aug 10, 2009)

Double posting is fun, speaking of which...hurray for my 1000th post =)


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

OrbitzXT said:


> Double posting is fun, *because doing it excessively will get me infractions *



Fixed.


----------



## ZetBet (Aug 10, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> ZetBet, please be aware of the Edit button on your posts.  Don't double post please.  You can also Multi-Quote people so you can reply to multiple quotes in one post.



I'm sorry


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

No worries!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2009)

maybe you arent using the latest versions, or you're trying to run 32 bit versions in an x64 environment (where applicable, Deamon tools has an x64 version)


----------



## DaveK (Aug 10, 2009)

I haven't had any problems with software in Windows 7 except Daemon Tools. It was working then it stopped


----------



## andrewsmc (Aug 10, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> made this way. Any program that u can run in vista will work fine




So if i go to download and it dosent have win7, Just download a windows vista version instead?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Pretty much.  99% of my drivers on my desktop are Vista 64 drivers.


----------



## kylzer (Aug 10, 2009)

Here a list that i made on g3d a while back
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=285099


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 10, 2009)

ZetBet said:


> Lets see:
> 
> CCleaner
> Picasa
> ...



I use CCleaner and it works just fine and so does Google Chrome. Not to mention that the change log for CCleaner shows improvement for Windows 7. I dont use any of the other programs so i cant comment on those. But I have a feeling they run just fine for others and Windows 7. Its either a bad install or a bad burn when you put it on a disc. 

I find that MagicDisc is better and less bloated than Daemon Tools. 

Is it the first or second FarCry?


----------



## JessicaD (Aug 10, 2009)

ZetBet,


Microsoft does have an official Windows 7 RC Support Forum located here http://tinyurl.com/9fhdl5 . It is supported by product specialists as well as engineers and support teams. You may want to check the threads there for additional support direct from the source.

Jessica
Microsoft Windows Client Team


----------



## ZetBet (Aug 11, 2009)

Fallout 3 and Mass Effect (also remarkable PC adventure and science fiction game) run perfectly on both Windows 7. There are no errors.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 13, 2009)

what is Daemon Tools and what does it do I'm interested?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 13, 2009)

skellattarr said:


> what is Daemon Tools and what does it do I'm interested?



virtual drive software. google for them and look at their website - its unrelated to this thread.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Aug 13, 2009)

I am not using Win 7 anymore, but when i was using it, um i did notice that some stuff that worked in Vista does not work in Win 7, pcwizard. I also notice that a certain old game did work in win7 and not in vista. But yea pretty much everything that worked in vista which i have tested, work in win7



DaveK said:


> I haven't had any problems with software in Windows 7 except Daemon Tools. It was working then it stopped



Try the lite version / free version


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 13, 2009)

ZetBet said:


> Lets see:
> 
> CCleaner
> Picasa
> ...



chrome works
farcry works
dtools works


----------



## Mussels (Aug 13, 2009)

i think zetbet failed his list. thats every item but picasa ticked off.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 13, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I am not using Win 7 anymore, but when i was using it, um i did notice that some stuff that worked in Vista does not work in Win 7, pcwizard.



PCWizard has worked in Windows 7 for me, with no problems.  Running their latest version now.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 13, 2009)

hmm, finally found something that doesnt work.

My logitech bluetooth headset (designed for mobile phones) does not have a driver under 7 x64.

installing BlueSoleil now, thats worked in the past on vista.


----------



## ZetBet (Aug 13, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I haven't had any problems with software in Windows 7 except Daemon Tools. It was working then it stopped



I'll test it on Windows 7 32bit and see if it will work on my system.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Aug 13, 2009)

95Viper said:


> PCWizard has worked in Windows 7 for me, with no problems.  Running their latest version now.



Not sure why it didn't worked for me, it will start detecting stuff , then freeze.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't think it is windows, because I had the same problem, but it was on a laptop with a NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150/NVIDIA nForce Go 430 chipset using PCWizard 1.85.0.  It corrected itself when they came out with 1.85.1.  Been working ok since on that laptop, now.

Try using, like, Revo Uninstaller(freeware), clean it out and re-install.http://www.revouninstaller.com/
Have you tried HWInfo32(freeware)?http://www.hwinfo.com/index.html


Goodluck there.


----------



## wojo (Oct 14, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> If a program doesn't work correctly, right click on the shortcut, and run them in compatibility mode for Vista SP2 or XP SP3.  Once you know that trick, there are *very* few programs that don't work with Windows 7.


From what I read this only works on pro and enterprise Ed. It will not work on home version that is why I made sure I bought the pro version plus I pre ordered mine for $99 for each  of the 2 copy's I got.
Bob


----------



## shevanel (Oct 14, 2009)

only problame i have had with win 7 64 is logitech camera software.. other than that, 155 gb of software running flawlessly (not counting vids/music )


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 2, 2009)

On my Rig in the Sig I could not install *GTA IV *..I kept getting error incompatible software from the game installer..Right click the install exe and run compatibility mode to Vista sp2 and it installed and launched..


*Tages SA *driver would not install (I am not sure what game I installed that needed this)correctly .I didn't even know it till I rebooted and Windows 7 said blocked cuz noooo goood(ad-lib) so I went to their site and used their remover then used their 64 bit installer and now no more error on that.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 2, 2009)

i learned the hard way that regvac does not work with windows 7 it really messed my system up. but on there web site it says it works with windows 7 but not. it works good with xp don't know about vista haven't tried.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 10, 2009)

*Battlestations: Pacific*
Installed with no errors but when launching the game I would get an *error d3dx9_40.dll not found* then the game would vanish .

I downloaded the .dll and placed it in system32 folder and same error.
I then placed *d3dx9_40.dll  *in the Battlestations: Pacific directory and no more error and plays fine


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> *Battlestations: Pacific*
> Installed with no errors but when launching the game I would get an *error d3dx9_40.dll not found* then the game would vanish .
> 
> I downloaded the .dll and placed it in system32 folder and same error.
> I then placed *d3dx9_40.dll  *in the Battlestations: Pacific directory and no more error and plays fine



that could have just been solved by updating directX


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> that could have just been solved by updating directX



Thats what I have read but I did that twice and same thing till I placed the .dll in the game directory.


----------



## carrythomas (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Guys.

I am student of Civil Engineer and I installed Auto CAD 2008 on my computer.
I installed Windows 7 on my computer. when is try to open Auto CAD 2008 it will show that .Net frame work 2 not found.
But this frame work is installed in operating system. when is try to install frame work manually, operating system show message that higher version is installed as a part of operating system.

Please provide any solution.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 12, 2009)

I had a issue with CCCp and my Canon software for my camcorder HD movies. The Canon codec was much better anyway.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 12, 2009)

carrythomas said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I am student of Civil Engineer and I installed Auto CAD 2008 on my computer.
> I installed Windows 7 on my computer. when is try to open Auto CAD 2008 it will show that .Net frame work 2 not found.
> ...



I would run windows update then run repair on Auto Cad to start with.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone been able to get Dirt to run on 64/OS?

I can install and get to the point just before the actual race.Goes to start race and bang crash to windows.

Also Farcry 2 was running windowed?Even tho configged  correctly?

Both games were patched.


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 15, 2009)

All my program works very well except farcry 2 (windowed) and a Fissful of frags who don't want to install


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 15, 2009)

for finding windows 7 software i just look in softonic for software that has compatibility with win 7. easier way there isnt


----------



## johnspack (Nov 15, 2009)

I couldn't even get that far in Dirt,  so I set the exe to grant full admin,  and to xp sp3 compatiblility mode,  and it runs perfect under win7 64!  I find I can run 95% of apps I do under xp by just tweaking a little here and there....


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 15, 2009)

I did try that but found no love... I will attempt again ...wheres my damn disk..


----------



## vbx (Nov 15, 2009)

My current alocholsoft doesn't work on windows 7 x64.

And there were a few other software that I tried to install that gave me a warning message.  "this program is known to have compatibility problems with this version of windows". etc etc...
Don't remember which program they were.

but alocholsoft is one of them.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 16, 2009)

Odd about alcohol,  also works perfect for me right out of the box!  Do you have the  newest version 1.9.8.7612?  The few apps that gave the warning you showed I just ignored and they ran fine anyways.  Most apps have been updated since,  I haven't seen that warning in quite a while.


----------



## DirectorC (Nov 16, 2009)

I have found everything works perfectly unless it is driver-related, there have been a few changes to the infrastructure there so you might get a few devices that need new or hacked drivers.

Also, the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor exists for this very purpose...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2009)

vbx said:


> My current alocholsoft doesn't work on windows 7 x64.
> 
> And there were a few other software that I tried to install that gave me a warning message.  "this program is known to have compatibility problems with this version of windows". etc etc...
> Don't remember which program they were.
> ...



by alcosoft, do you mean alcohol 120%?

it'd be the virtual drives screwing up, if you run with driver signing disabled and disable the VD's in A120%, it may work fine on a reboot.


----------



## JessicaD (Nov 16, 2009)

Carrythomas,

Have you tried to run the application through compatibility mode? AutoCad 2010 is Windows 7 compatible however other versions may require compatibility mode procedures.

To get your questions answered on the most common challenges around application compatibility when coming from a legacy operating system, why changes were made along the way, compatibility technologies inside the OS and methods for getting incompatible applications to run on Windows 7, please go here: http://tinyurl.com/yfa2yyz

Jessica
Microsoft Windows Client Team


----------



## vbx (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes I meant alcohol 120%...  And no it's not the newest version.  I'm using imgburn for now.  But I do need a "virtual drive" in the near future.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2009)

vbx said:


> Yes I meant alcohol 120%...  And no it's not the newest version.  I'm using imgburn for now.  But I do need a "virtual drive" in the near future.



virtualclonedrive is the best - and free.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 17, 2009)

Just update your alcohol 120,  I mainly use it for the virtual drive,  so it does work perfectly under win7 x64.


----------

